# carpet dye



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

whats the best dye for carpet? and can i spraypaint the vinyl on my doors, and it come out fine?


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i tried dyeing my carpet black with a ton of the fabric dye they sell at grocery stores and it turned out purple...


http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=87613

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82849&highlight=3m+fabric+door

those might help you with your doors.


http://www.auto-interior.com/carpetindex.htm

and they sell carpet for sentras for about $110 shipped, in all different colors.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

absolutely DO NOT spray paint the vinyl on your doors. it will flake off and look horrible. you can change the color of the vinyl with vinyl spray dye, which is the same idea as spray paint, but is actually made to soak into the vinyl and be permanent. there are companies that make expensive spray dyes, but the best for the money and easiest to find is Duplicolor. it actually turns out very nice and is simple to do.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I just tried to dye my red carpets black. Didnt work so great. The dye doesnt soak into the type of carpet of an 86' 300ZX. Its that long haired, synthetic fiber stuff. So the carpet is black with red roots, if you look closely. May work better for other cars, but not mine. My carpets were not really salvagable, so I went ahead and tried it. eh'... Atleast its all one color now, it was red with alot of black stains. If you use the same color your carpet already is, it will work much better. Like if you were just wanting to restore its color.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Just an update here. My carpets look better now that they have fully dried. The red doesnt show through near as much. They dont look new, but for trying to get old nasty carpets looking better I would do it again.


----------

